# ???Mysterious Mushrooms and Fungi??? Post picture of ♤? Identify unknown specimens. or Be the first to record newly discovered organisms



## The Real MorelCoy (Apr 30, 2021)

post pics of fungi/ mushrooms you would like the identity too please provide location.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

People already do that!


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Can you help me id this one? Lol


----------



## The Real MorelCoy (Apr 30, 2021)

jg010682 said:


> Can you help me id this one? Lol
> View attachment 38662





jg010682 said:


> Can you help me id this one? Lol
> View attachment 38662


I'm sorry I searched all over the net was unable to find anything of that nature. I contacted a specialist at the local state college, she believes it to be safe to touch and possibly edible, and would love to schedule a interview as you hold the rights to name it. the local newspaper would also like a picture of you hshowcaseing your newly discovered specimen for the front page on sunday!!! 
keep us updated if you find and bigger ones. I wonder if it's too late for any blacks.... for opportunities to meet the harvestor please visit. https://www.XXXSHRROMFORAGING.COM 
-DISCLAIMER: (PLEASE HARVEST RESPONSIBLY)


----------



## The Real MorelCoy (Apr 30, 2021)

anyone know what this is. found in dekalb country Apr. 30 we just had super late snow fall of about 5inches directly following a nice week of warm rains and first 3 days ranging 65-70 degrees, round temp was about 54 degrees at 9a.m. I was getting excited then the snow kinda killed my ambitions. maybe this week we'll see some growers after the snow stunt.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

The Real MorelCoy said:


> anyone know what this is. found in dekalb country Apr. 30 we just had super late snow fall of about 5inches directly following a nice week of warm rains and first 3 days ranging 65-70 degrees, round temp was about 54 degrees at 9a.m. I was getting excited then the snow kinda killed my ambitions. maybe this week we'll see some growers after the snow stunt.
> View attachment 38664
> View attachment 38665
> View attachment 38666
> View attachment 38667


Do not eat. One common name is "beefsteak"


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

The Real MorelCoy said:


> anyone know what this is. found in dekalb country Apr. 30 we just had super late snow fall of about 5inches directly following a nice week of warm rains and first 3 days ranging 65-70 degrees, round temp was about 54 degrees at 9a.m. I was getting excited then the snow kinda killed my ambitions. maybe this week we'll see some growers after the snow stunt.
> View attachment 38664
> View attachment 38665
> View attachment 38666
> View attachment 38667


Gyromitra brunnea!


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

Here you go.


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Queenpoopsalot (May 5, 2021)

NW Illinois on a very decomposed log on May 1.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Queenpoopsalot said:


> View attachment 39102
> NW Illinois on a very decomposed log on May 1.


Gyromitra brunnea


----------



## phenibum (Apr 9, 2021)

Gyromitra brunnea is edible


----------



## D_licious (Apr 8, 2019)

The Real MorelCoy said:


> anyone know what this is. found in dekalb country Apr. 30 we just had super late snow fall of about 5inches directly following a nice week of warm rains and first 3 days ranging 65-70 degrees, round temp was about 54 degrees at 9a.m. I was getting excited then the snow kinda killed my ambitions. maybe this week we'll see some growers after the snow stunt.
> View attachment 38664
> View attachment 38665
> View attachment 38666
> View attachment 38667


We call those false morels here in Mo. When you cut it in half it should be solid with small chambers. They will make you sick. Although some folks around here boil them and then fry them up...no way I would chance it. However, when you find false morels you should start finding morels a week later.


----------

